# Hey Guys, Newbiee here



## nightwalkerairuike (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Guys

Great to know that there are so many guys share the same hobby.

Would love to learn more from pros here

Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome, glad, you joined the Forum


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

welcome to the forum, glad to have you.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello! :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome .


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Welcome to Neverland!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome to fun!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome! lots of info and good folks here!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome! this sport is a whole life hobby and we can enjoy it until we go to the heaven.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You said it perfectly JPD


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome! Every day a new slingshot is born.

Ow and a sling shooter.... :-0


----------



## Randroid (Sep 26, 2018)

ForkLess said:


> Welcome! Every day a new slingshot is born.
> 
> Ow and a sling shooter.... :-0


 Welcome from Arizona.


----------



## spar (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome ????


----------

